
San Clemente’s man-made reef, likely the world’s largest, is getting bigger - HillaryBriss
http://dredgewire.com/article/11816/san-clementes-man-made-reef-likely-the-worlds-largest-is-getting-bigger/2/project-updates
======
chovy
World's largest reef....or world's largest man-made reef?

